# The Netherlands bans fur farming



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

on 2024 the world will be a little bit better : )

Mink farming: Dutch place ethics over economics - English pravda.ru

I'm not sure, but I think that United Kingdom has already banned the farming of mink for fur, hasn't it?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Was banned here in 2000


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Great! 
------


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Dutch Senate has just passed historic legislation which will ban the farming of mink for fur in the Netherlands as *from 2024* the year by which all fur farming will be prohibited in this country. Fox and chinchilla farming were already banned in the 1990s. Humane Society International welcomes the move with this appraisal.

2024 that's a long time away, a lot of Mink are going to die between now and then.


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> The Dutch Senate has just passed historic legislation which will ban the farming of mink for fur in the Netherlands as *from 2024* the year by which all fur farming will be prohibited in this country. Fox and chinchilla farming were already banned in the 1990s. Humane Society International welcomes the move with this appraisal.
> 
> 2024 that's a long time away, a lot of Mink are going to die between now and then.


It's true  That delay is due to fur industry lobby.... But is better late than never...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Good for the Netherlands! (Shame its not sooner than 2024 though...)


----------



## PitterLe (Jan 15, 2013)

Very Good ....


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Animals are gassed alive there which is inhumane, I wish it was sooner on the ban, now for china where in some cases they skin animals alive after anal electrocution, it is horrific.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-the-dog-and-cat-fur-trade/


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have signed this.
It is very depressing
Yesterday on the Alan Tichmarsh show there was a fashion designer on (Chinese guy) A model and some one from the fur trade.
They were saying that Fur is in demand even more this year and is very high fashion at the moment.
I was completely shocked.
I would have thought with all the shocking Adverts and pieces in the media people would not want to wear it or buy it.

I think Humans are becoming so uncaring and selfish and don't give a dam about the consequences.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Fur will never go out of fashion thanks to uncaring humans, I am against the fur trade and fight for animal welfare laws in Asian countries by signing petitions and joining causes, we don't need fur in this day and age with all the synthetic materials you can buy, it does not look good walking around in dead animals, its sickening to say the least.

I know Kim kardashian was shown footage of animals being skinned alive, she heard there screams, it takes over 20 minutes for the animal to die in agony and shock yet she still wears fur, like j-lo she cares more for looking wealthy than animals suffering for her so called fashion.

Karma is a bitch.

Thanks for signing


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

But I think trapping animals is as bad as farming them?

I've seen some horrific images of animals with their paws crushed in traps and often they wait for days until someone comes to kill them.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree Richard, I have seen the photos and it's heartbreaking, it's vile what some humans are capable of.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

its good to bans fur.


----------

